# Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 Reviews



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

```
<p>If you love reading reviews, Zeiss seems to have done a wonderful job of getting the new Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 in the hands of photographers for a barrage of reviews praising its quality. Below is a rundown of reviews from around the web and they all have the same running theme, and that is the lens is pretty good.</p>
<p><strong>List of Reviews</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="amzn_view_checked" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2014/09/10/confirmed-zeiss-otus-85mm-f1-4-is-the-best-performing-lens-ever-tested-by-dxomark.aspx/" target="_blank">DxOMark</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://3d-kraft.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=166:zeiss-otus-14-85-review-in-the-real-world" target="_blank">3d-kraft.com</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.f64.ro%2Fblog%2F2014%2F09%2F08%2Fnoua-bufnita-zeiss-otus-85mm-1-4%2F&edit-text=" target="_blank">f64.ro</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://jorgetorralba.com/2014/09/11/zeiss-otus-85mm-f1-4-hands-on/" target="_blank">Jorge Torralba</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://blog.mingthein.com/2014/09/09/lens-review-zeiss-zf-2-1-4-85-otus-apo-planar/" target="_blank">Ming Thein</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.mattgranger.com/otus85mm" target="_blank">Matt Granger</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=11489" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a></li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text" style="color: #000000;"><a href="http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2467429,00.asp" target="_blank">PC Mag</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1077281-REG/zeiss_2040_292_otus_apo_planar_85mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 Apo Planar T* $4490</a></strong></p>
<p><span style="color: #000000;">Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/page/2/#ixzz3D60sAvdS" target="_blank">PR</a>]</span></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## heptagon (Sep 12, 2014)

DxOMark shows that this lens outresolves any of the current Canon fullframe sensors. It's been a long time since the last 1Ds...


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Of all those listed, the only one I read regularly is The-Digital-Picture.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-Otus-85mm-f-1.4-Lens.aspx

I think your link needs updating to the above though.


----------



## EOS AE1 (Sep 12, 2014)

So it´s time for a high megapixel Canon then?
Ah next Photokina 2016!

For now we have the Powershot N2. 8)


----------



## gsealy (Sep 12, 2014)

After reading the reviews, all I can say is wow.


----------

